# Surrogacy Options



## ladybugmum (Jul 1, 2012)

I guess we are still here, still hoping, but beginning to feel hopeless. After a bumpy road with much much much disappointments and a great deal of grief we are trying to figure out if there would perhaps be an option we have not explored yet... 

Our laws are very complicated and because we can't be out of our country for more than a couple of weeks we can't risk going through India, Ukraine or Georgia because we will most likely have trouble getting the passports done. So we will need to find a surrogate who is willing to give birth within the EU borders, for us to be able to travel home with the baby. 

Does anyone know if New Life and the other clinics in Eastern Europe will have surrogates who are willing to travel outside their country for the delivery? Or perhaps options within the EU? Greece?

Also looking into SurrogateFinder.com. There are a lot of independant surrogates on there, but I'm so worried that we will just end up with another scam or disappointment. How can we avoid it? I can really use some perspective that brings hope back around the corner...

Thank you


----------



## Luckylucky1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi ladybugmum, 

unfortunately I can not help you with advise on surrogacy  
I just want to support you a bit. I feel so sorry that you are having hard times and such time frames. And I hope you will find a solution soon. I am currently looking into surrogacy too. Could you please share any relevant information you get, if you don`t mind me asking? Thanks in advance

Wish all the best to you.


----------



## ivf24 (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi ladybugmum and luckylycky1. We looked into many countries and going with intersono in Ukraine our surrogate is pregnant and all going well.  There is clinic in Russia I think called repromed who advised surrogate could give birth in country you lived cost was 90,000.


----------

